# David Lynch/Twin Peaks



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I watch Twin Peaks from beginning to end once a year and am thinking about watching it twice this year. I love Twin Peaks! 

The *new* Twin Peaks air date keeps getting pushed. I have to admit that while excited, I'm curious how this will turn out especially since the log lady died(in real life) only two weeks ago or something. 

Anyone else as in love with David Lynch as I am? I have his whole collection of movies and shorts.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I do like his work, but I don't know why. The first thing I ever saw of his was Eraserhead and I couldn't sleep the entire night. Haunted me for a few days! He really knows how to create a disturbing story. I did like Twin Peaks. I think I watched it every week. Quirky, dramatic, mysterious, and disturbing! Very mesmerizing!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Susan - Ah yeah Eraserhead is definitely creepy. Pretty sure it was his first film. LOL! They showed it at the MV Film Center this past spring and it was pretty amazing, and very disturbing as you pointed out, to see on the big screen. 

I love Mulholland Drive and Blue Velvet, I thought of being Isabella Rosselini's character from Blue Velvet this year since my front tooth is chipped in exactly the same spot from shelling pistachios with them. Have to take advantage of these situations! lol!


----------

